# Broken blank/rod piece needed



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone have a broken rod blank they would let go for cheap or free? My buddy made his butt too short on his cobia rod and it was suggested that we get a broken rod or blank that will fit inside the current blank and extend it out about 4". The inside diameter of his rod butt is just under .75" so if someone has a piece that would go from .5" to just under 1" it should work. Would like at lease an 8" section. Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I plan to work in the shop tonight. Come by and I'll hook you guys up with something. In Gulf Breeze.

850-516-2409


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Hitting the pier till dark is it ok if we come by after sundown? 7-730ish


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

startzc said:


> Hitting the pier till dark is it ok if we come by after sundown? 7-730ish


Sure. Just call when you're on the way.

joe


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Joe, will do.


----------

